
Show HN: GameLisp, a scripting language for Rust game development - fleabitdev
https://gamelisp.rs/
======
fleabitdev
Hi folks!

I very recently released GameLisp, a game scripting language for Rust, after
working on it on-and-off for several years. The language has some innovations
in its garbage collector, its object system and its Rust API which I hope you
might find interesting.

Happy to answer any questions!

~~~
lerax
Great job! I'm really impressed with the simplicity. But more than that,
congratulations on writing proper the documentation at a so earlier version!
That's really awesome. I hope you the best for you and your projects.

I played the online game versions (minesweeper & tetris), I enjoyed a lot. In
general, using GameLisp, how much work do you need to export a game to work in
the browser?

~~~
fleabitdev
Because the glsp crate and all of its dependencies are pure Rust code, a game
engine which uses GameLisp can be compiled directly into WebAssembly. The
playground is implemented in about 300 lines of Rust and about 900 lines of
vanilla JavaScript.

Making a full-fledged WebAssembly game engine would be a little more
difficult, but none of that difficulty would come from GameLisp :)

------
frompdx
As a Lisp fan this is very cool! I'm not really a game developer, but I like
to play around with small games in Godot. I'm definitely going to give this a
try for my next experiment.

